# Torpantau tunnel Feb 2010



## swanseamale47 (Mar 2, 2010)

Torpantau tunnel has the distinction of being the highest above sea level standard gauge tunnel in the UK (1313 feet above sea level) and is 666 yards long. It was worked from 1863 to 1964.
It's in reasonable good condition but wetter that the Morlais tunnel (not far away)

The entrance is wet.






Looking back towards the entrance.





Wall hole I suspect may have been used for scafolding at some time?





Further in.





Carrie in one of the recesses fro workers to take shelter from passing trains.





The tunnel is a mixture of brick and rough rock.





Some graffiti.





Another view of the mixture of rock and brick.





Looking towards the other entrance.





Outside the other entrance.





The wet approach to the second entrance.


----------



## losttom (Mar 4, 2010)

Great pics, i like the mixture of rock and bricks


----------



## smileysal (Mar 6, 2010)

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooh i do like this.  Love the mix of brick work and rock. Excellent pics, and an excellent find. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## swanseamale47 (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words, I have another tunnel planned but have to find it first lol.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 7, 2010)

I like that, nice one mate.


----------



## steve_o (Mar 7, 2010)

Allways love a good railway tunnel.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 7, 2010)

Really nice...great mixture of rock and brick. Excellent pics.


----------

